# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  پاك كردن پيام ها

## mohsenm66

سلام 

من ميخواهم با يكسري دستور (at command ) پيام هاي خوانده شده از موبايل را پاك كنم 

لطفا يكي به من كمك كنه   :گیج: 

پيشاپيش از كمكتون ممنونم

----------


## noorsoft

امکان حذف یکجا وجود ندارد
باید شماره ایندکس پیامی را که قصد پاک کردن اون را دارین بدست بیارین و یکی کی پاک کنید.
دستورات را قبلا گفتم لطفا جستجو کنید

----------

